# Spanish Moss



## chickchica (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello,

Was wondering if it's OK for chickens to eat spanish moss. My Florida fowl have taken a likening to it. (pun intended)


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

I think its okay for them to eat it  just keep a eye out for any eating changes or any changes


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

Mine eat it. They also eat grass and weeds. They eat bugs, slugs, grasshoppers, etc. Foraging is good for them.


----------



## chickchica (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, my birds eat all that too. They spend most of their time under a live oak and love scratch around in the Spanish moss. Just put my concern out there for feedback. Thanks.


----------

